

Ask HN: How do I make my first web app? - kamakazizuru

I can code in various languages and have worked on parts of larger (enterprise) web app developments, and some of my own tiny ones as well. I was wondering if some of the entrepreneurs on HN could really get into the hows of the technical and business aspects of their applications from day 1. i.e - how they went from Idea to real world product.<p>As we know - the idea itself is worth 0.
======
mootothemax
_As we know - the idea itself is worth 0_

Exactly. Go out and work out your marketing plan first: who are the users you
want to target, and how are you going to get them to sign up for you app?

If you can execute this step successfully, creating the app itself will be the
easiest part :)

